# First Timers to Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta



## KDP1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Good Morning All - happy new year! My GF and I are visiting the Puerto Vallarta area for the first time (exchange via II). We are not owners at Grand Luxxe, so I am wondering if anyone has some advice for us in terms of what to avoid, transportation from the airport, and best ways to get around both within the resort and in the vicinity of the resort. It looks to be a very large resort but we are both active for our ages  

Thanks in advance - appreciate the wisdom of TUGGers! 

Kevin and Linda 

P.S.: We chose not to do the all inclusive due to her restrictive "diet".


----------



## pittle (Jan 3, 2019)

The airport transportation to the resort is included in your fees, so take that.  There are a lot of wooden walkways to get around the resort and shuttle trams.  To leave the resort, you have 2 options - take a taxi, or walk down the beach to the Sea Garden and then a block or so and catch a bus or taxi from there.  Do a search in this forum for more information.

The resort does not have an all-inclusive option.  You can purchase meal coupons from the concierge - some people do, but many do not. We tend to take a taxi to Mega in Bucerias, but will check out the new LaComer (just across the street) on our next visit.  I personally think it will be more like Mega was before it was bought out by Soriana.  These are like any giant supermarket in the US with great deli and plentiful supplies.  We buy things for breakfast, lunch and beverages to have in our unit.  You did not say what size unit you have.  If it is a Suite or Master Suite, you will have a kitchen. If it is the Studio (lock-out) you will have a coffeemaker and small dorm sized refrigerator.  A few of these have a microwave, but most do not.  I do not know about the Spa Studios.  Check this link for unit information https://www.vidanta.com/web/nuevo-vallarta/grand-luxxe-suites  It will give you specifics.

Avoid the breakfast and presentation if you can.  It will take the better part of a day.  They tell you 90 minutes, but that starts when you sit down in the sales room.  It does not include the breakfast and tour of the property and model units.

You will have a great vacation.  The Joy Squad will have lot of activities during the day. Check your booklet for things to do at the resort.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 3, 2019)

Vidanta actually provides transportation from the airport; you should be able to find instructions on your confirmation to sign up.  You’ll have to pay for the taxi back when you leave (~180 pesos).

There are a number of posts on how to get off the resort on foot; short story is to walk north on beach to the Sea Garden, then go through its lobby and catch a bus to get to PV or wherever.  There is a farmers and craft market near there Saturdays and another at the other side of the Marina on Tuesdays.  There’s another one in the PV Marina on Thursday nights, too.

Vidanta has an app for the resort that is worth downloading.  It includes a map that uses your phone’s gps, too.

The sales presentation has quite the reputation.  Only go if you have an interest in buying and are willing to give up a day.

Read through the threads on Grand Luxxe here for more info.  We like the Havana Moon, Epazote, and Costa Azure restaurants on the resort; Eddies in the marina area off the resort, though we had a lot of recommendations for Titi’s and Sonora al Sud; and El Patron in PV.

Vallarta Eats food tours are good, but you’ll need to book yourself over the internet rather than through the resort’s tour agents.  The tequila tour on the resort is also worth doing.

As you’re staying in Grand Luxxe, you can use the hydrotherapy portion of the spa free for an hour per day, but will need to book it; your concierge can do this.

There is coffee service from 7:00 to 10:30 daily near where you’re concierge sits.  We always buy our own milk instead of using the artificial creamer they provide; personal preference.  We also drink the tap water with no issues, though they stock the rooms with bottled water for sale.

Note the names of service people that treat you right so you can acknowledge them in your check out survey and/or on trip advisor; it makes a big difference to them.  Also, you have to ask for envelopes to tip the maids in Vallarta; they automatically provide them in Riviera Maya.  Treat them right; there are a number of very lowly paid single mothers working there.

Enjoy your stay!  We always do.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 3, 2019)

The La Comer and Mega Phyllis mentioned are in Bucerias, not across the street from Vidanta.  For getting out in town, they now list the standard taxi fares on the app in the info section for the resort locations.  We generally stock up at the OXXO by the Sea Garden, but have also gone to Sams and Walmart.  Might try the Comer this year, though, as we heard it’s very nice.


----------



## hellolani (Jan 4, 2019)

They serve free mini popsicles at the GL pools at 1 and 4 each day.  We're going back in May and looking forward to it.  Anyone else overlapping on May 17 to 31?


----------



## Eric B (Jan 4, 2019)

We should be down there the 26th of May.  Let’s see if we can meet up.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 4, 2019)

hellolani said:


> They serve free mini popsicles at the GL pools at 1 and 4 each day.  We're going back in May and looking forward to it.  Anyone else overlapping on May 17 to 31?



I love this post -

*****
hellolani - should we message the sales manager, that you will buy this time ,in return for a lifetime supply
of free mini popsicles .

LOL


----------



## Eric B (Jan 4, 2019)

Those popsicles are pretty good, even the bubblegum flavored ones, but I’d put the “free” at least in air quotes.  And the clean your sunglasses at 2:00 IIRC


----------



## hellolani (Jan 9, 2019)

Eric B said:


> We should be down there the 26th of May.  Let’s see if we can meet up.




Eric we would love that!  We have a 3BR booked and the last 2 times that put us in Punta, so I'm expecting the same this time.  I've got 2 kids and 1 still naps and we schedule everything to try to get down in time for popsicles and crafts with the Joy Squad.  LOL!


----------



## hellolani (Jan 9, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I love this post -
> 
> *****
> hellolani - should we message the sales manager, that you will buy this time ,in return for a lifetime supply
> ...


I may actually skip the presentation this time.  They were SO SO mad at me last time.  And I just can't help shooting my mouth off in a way that makes it obvious I know the system better than their first up to bat rep, so I get handed up to a manager real quick.  Then again 300 hundred dollars is 300 hundred dollars.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 9, 2019)

Don't forget free morning coffee in every GL floor. They are good! 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Jan 9, 2019)

I agree about the coffee, but always pick up my own milk to use instead of the creamer they provide.  In RM, they provide real milk.


----------



## hellolani (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey guys, what's the current II exchangers fees charged?  Last I heard it was $30 USD pp/pd adults and $15 USD pp/pd kids under... can't remember.  And then $75 USD per week for the resort fee or tax or something.  My current exchange in May was booked when it was still $11pp/pd, and nothing for my kids +$75 per week, so just want to be sure I know what's up before I book out 2020.


----------



## cd5 (Jan 10, 2019)

It's a fixed price per room now and varies with the size. If you're booking through Interval, you only see it when you select the week and start the reservation process. It will be on the screen after the guest certificate question but before you confirm the reservation.
In RCI it's these prices (they can sometimes differ from Interval)


----------



## hellolani (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks Chantal!  Would love any comments on II as I don't have an RCI account.


----------



## macmanrider (Jan 10, 2019)

hellolani said:


> I may actually skip the presentation this time.  They were SO SO mad at me last time.  And I just can't help shooting my mouth off in a way that makes it obvious I know the system better than their first up to bat rep, so I get handed up to a manager real quick.  Then again 300 hundred dollars is 300 hundred dollars.


Wear your tug tee shirt that's what I'm doing if we go to our presentation


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 10, 2019)

hellolani said:


> Thanks Chantal!  Would love any comments on II as I don't have an RCI account.



Hi hellolani,

Resort fee is now per unit based on number of bedrooms .
same $ for all brands / per resort location .
I believe II and RCI are the same .

I believe cd5/ Chantal posted the Nuevo rate 
RM is now less than NV - likely due to all the Mayan Palace units in RM 

rate is lower at other locations that don’t have GL


----------



## amanven (Jan 10, 2019)

Can anyone provide any information on the inter resort shuttle service...complimentary??...scheduled??...where can you catch a ride on one??  Also, any info on drinks and food service at the various pools would be appreciated.

As for the presentation, I know better than to take it but the financial compensation is tempting.  When we were at Lagunamar in November I grudgingly agreed to the presentation because our "personal conceriege" begged us so persistently to sign up for one. I made it clear right from the get go we weren't going to buy another time share.  When the rep came to the part with the Star Options chart I commented on what 37,000 points (which is what they were offering) could get me as an exchange and the sales rep abruptly gave it up and got the manager to sign off on the financial compensation.  Presentation wasn't even the full 90 minutes for $150 USD compensation and I must say they were extremely gracious the entire time despite the fact it was clearly a pointless exercise.   How would a Vidanta presentation compare to that if you make it clear from the get go that no way now how are you buying another timeshare or right to use week.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 10, 2019)

[QUOTE="amanven, post: 2234011, member: 31355"
As for the presentation, ...I know better than to take it but the financial compensation is tempting ......  How would a Vidanta presentation compare to that if you make it clear from the get go that no way now how are you buying another timeshare or right to use week.[/QUOTE]

******

Good breakfast & tour of the resort and model suites .
Very enjoyable .

90 (+) minutes starts when you reach the sales floor .
They won’t give up .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 10, 2019)

amanven said:


> Can anyone provide any information on the inter resort shuttle service...complimentary??...scheduled??...where can you catch a ride on one??  Also, any info on drinks and food service at the various pools would be appreciated.
> .



There are stretched golf carts - shuttle service . The have specific routes & stops.

Lots of restaurants on resort - room key wristband works for all charges .

All Vidanta brand levels have daily full housekeeping and towel replacement .
Please tip the housekeeper(s) and other service staff - as it is an important part of their income,
and when you check out please fill out the ipad based review of staff & resort . If service was excellent ,
please say so - as doing so is important to staff . If you can , use names and roles .


----------



## macmanrider (Jan 11, 2019)

amanven said:


> Can anyone provide any information on the inter resort shuttle service...complimentary??...scheduled??...where can you catch a ride on one??  Also, any info on drinks and food service at the various pools would be appreciated.
> 
> As for the presentation, I know better than to take it but the financial compensation is tempting.  When we were at Lagunamar in November I grudgingly agreed to the presentation because our "personal conceriege" begged us so persistently to sign up for one. I made it clear right from the get go we weren't going to buy another time share.  When the rep came to the part with the Star Options chart I commented on what 37,000 points (which is what they were offering) could get me as an exchange and the sales rep abruptly gave it up and got the manager to sign off on the financial compensation.  Presentation wasn't even the full 90 minutes for $150 USD compensation and I must say they were extremely gracious the entire time despite the fact it was clearly a pointless exercise.   How would a Vidanta presentation compare to that if you make it clear from the get go that no way now how are you buying another timeshare or right to use week.


We are on a fixed week so we use that to or advantage. They don't sell fixed weeks any more and that's all we would be interested in buying and they don't sell them for $500. While there are still some resales for that price. But your taking up there time so they won't screw someone else. Lol


----------



## amanven (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm getting a bit confused. So how much do all the Vidanta "fees" add up to in USD for a 1 week stay in a 1 bedroom suite.


----------



## amanven (Jan 11, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Lots of restaurants on resort - room key wristband works for all charges



I was wondering more specifically about waiter service of drinks and food to the loungers pool side.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 11, 2019)

macmanrider said:


> We are on a fixed week so we use that to or advantage. They don't sell fixed weeks any more and that's all we would be interested in buying and they don't sell them for $500. While there are still some resales for that price. But your taking up there time so they won't screw someone else. Lol



Your fixed week is at Costa Sur Resort & Spa - correct ?

I do not think fixed weeks were ever sold by  Vadanta / Grupo Mayan / Vidafel


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 11, 2019)

amanven said:


> I was wondering more specifically about waiter service of drinks and food to the loungers pool side.



All the various pools have staff for poolside service - you give them your room number for billing . Tip can be added when you sign  the bill ; or give cash tips if you prefer .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 11, 2019)

amanven said:


> I'm getting a bit confused. So how much do all the Vidanta "fees" add up to in USD for a 1 week stay in a 1 bedroom suite.



As per the post by cd5 / Chantal : 

resort fee $ 378 per week / one bedroom Nuevo Vallarta resort - all brand levels . (RCI & II)
<Some exchange companies are less . SFX remains $ 75 per week .>

Resort fee varies by Vidanta location .
Mazatlan has none / NV has the highest $ amount

Resort fees at Vidanta have been updated a number of times since instituted in 2016.
Vidanta honours the resort fee structure in place at the time you booked the exchange .


----------



## cd5 (Jan 12, 2019)

hellolani said:


> Thanks Chantal!  Would love any comments on II as I don't have an RCI account.


Same prices with Interval at the moment... Grand Luxxe is generally only available through II.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 12, 2019)

cd5 said:


> Same prices with Interval at the moment... Grand Luxxe is generally only available through II.



GL NV is in RCI as well at the suite level; resort id is RB71.  The Villas & Spas in NV as well as the studio and penthouse lofts are available in RCI Platinum as are the GL Spas in RM.  Sometimes the NV residence and loft units show up there as well.


----------



## dmurray007 (Jan 12, 2019)

amanven said:


> I was wondering more specifically about waiter service of drinks and food to the loungers pool side.


Usually good, have been to RM 3 times and NV 2 at GM, MP and GL level. as a Vidnta owner & echange through II


----------



## macmanrider (Jan 16, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Your fixed week is at Costa Sur Resort & Spa - correct ?
> 
> I do not think fixed weeks were ever sold by  Vadanta / Grupo Mayan / Vidafel


Yes it is it will be over in 2030 and at that point we will renew for another 30 years if a family member wants the deed.


----------



## DKT (Jan 19, 2019)

Eric B said:


> Vidanta actually provides transportation from the airport; you should be able to find instructions on your confirmation to sign up.  You’ll have to pay for the taxi back when you leave (~180 pesos).
> 
> Vidanta has an app for the resort that is worth downloading.  It includes a map that uses your phone’s gps, too
> Note the names of service people that treat you right so you can acknowledge them in your check out survey and/or on trip advisor; it makes a big difference to them.  Also, you have to ask for envelopes to tip the maids in Vallarta; they automatically provide them in Riviera Maya.  Treat them right; there are a number of very lowly paid single mothers working there.
> ...



Hi, Great info. First time at GL. Just wondering the norm for tipping housekeeping etc., also do you have to use the envelopes?
Thanks


----------



## pittle (Jan 19, 2019)

DKT said:


> Hi, Great info. First time at GL. Just wondering the norm for tipping housekeeping etc., also do you have to use the envelopes?
> Thanks



You do not have to use the envelopes.  We leave Pesos on the unmade bed each day so that the person doing the work gets the tip. 50-100 Pesos per day per bedroom seems to be the average. We do our own dishes and hang our towels up each day. They do not have to do much in our space.  When we have family, we tend to tip more and also tell them to also.There is a big difference in a unit with just 2 people who clean up after themselves and use just 1 towel each per day than 2 people who use 4-6 towels per day and leave them on the floor. (Some of our friends or family members are in the is category.)


----------



## Flasher42 (Feb 2, 2019)

hellolani said:


> Eric we would love that!  We have a 3BR booked and the last 2 times that put us in Punta, so I'm expecting the same this time.  I've got 2 kids and 1 still naps and we schedule everything to try to get down in time for popsicles and crafts with the Joy Squad.  LOL!


Just enquiring what your room was like? We have a 3bdroom booked Punta would be awesome?


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 10, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> [QUOTE="amanven, post: 2234011, member: 31355"
> As for the presentation, ...I know better than to take it but the financial compensation is tempting ......  How would a Vidanta presentation compare to that if you make it clear from the get go that no way now how are you buying another timeshare or right to use week.




We have only been to the Vidanta NV property/Grand Luxxe NV twice before and have successfully resisted getting roped into "the pitch". They are never happy, but we just have kept politely saying no in one form or another, and in decently short order they have showed us to our room. And although not great rooms in the pecking order, we have been happy with them (so far we have had one hotel room and one 2 BDRM - all II trades).

This trip will be our first in high season (March 1-8) and we were only able to get a studio/hotel room - quite a come down after our two bedroom in November 2018 through II. SO.... we are thinking we might brave the presentation (although we, like others, really can't manage or use any more time share weeks. [I.e. we are not remotely interested in buying now but genuinely would be interested in knowing more about their properties and system. Who knows for the future? But definitely now now.]

Any suggestions about what we should expect/ask for in exchange for spending 1/2 day (optimistically from what it seems....)? Likewise, any tips for helping them understand that they will make better friends of us if they get it that we are interested in information about Vidanta, but are NOT going to buy something on this trip?? Any and all tips appreciated!


----------



## Eric B (Feb 10, 2019)

10% off room charges is fairly standard. As an exchange in high season you’ll be unlikely to have access to GL pool or Beach Club if it’s Riviera Maya, but can bargain for it in exchange for attending presentation; no issues there in Nuevo Vallarta.  Either one you should also get the Vida Privileges discount card.  You could also ask for taxi fare back to airport.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric B said:


> 10% off room charges is fairly standard. As an exchange in high season you’ll be unlikely to have access to GL pool or Beach Club if it’s Riviera Maya, but can bargain for it in exchange for attending presentation; no issues there in Nuevo Vallarta.  Either one you should also get the Vida Privileges discount card.  You could also ask for taxi fare back to airport.



Thanks Eric B. Any idea if we would be likely to negotiate for a 1 BDRM upgrade if we agree to the presentation? On previous trips I was so sure I was unwilling to do the presentation that I don't even remember what they offered us. I do remember something about free classes (yoga etc) the last time.

And have just read through several other threads about the room designations at GL and the oft-changed policies by Vidanta. What a nightmare!  We love the GL NV, which is the only one we have been to so far, but owning Vidanta seems not for the faint of heart, the overly trusting, or the disorganized unless I am mis-reading some of the posts!


----------



## Eric B (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, you can always ask.  They might do it, but it’s less likely in the high season.


----------



## hellolani (Feb 12, 2019)

Flasher42 said:


> Just enquiring what your room was like? We have a 3bdroom booked Punta would be awesome?


Sorry I missed this question!  It's lovely.  I've attached the floor plan.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 17, 2019)

Can anyone familiar with the rooms at the GL NV answer a question about the studio units? Do they have a coffee maker and if so is it the kind using a coffee pod or some other kind? Similarly is there a mini-frig and/or microwave? 

We stayed in a corner 2 BDRM in November and the studio was larger than the ones in the middle of the building and had a separate cabinet with wet bar, frig, microwave, coffee maker, place settings etc. We would love one of those we can't count on getting one. We will request it but we will be there high season in March so probably not likely. Our last visit in a studio was a middle of the floor one (thanks to EricB in a previous post describing the various room configurations and vastly contributing to my knowledge about this) but it was long enough ago that I don't remember exactly what was in the room.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 17, 2019)

A corner 2 BR would actually be what they call a Grand Luxxe Villa Master Suite; the studio side of that is called a Junior Villa and includes a microwave and a coffee maker.  What you get as a studio makes a difference because they have a number of different room configurations that could be that.  The Grand Luxxe Master Room is the studio side of a Grand Luxxe Master Suite and has a coffee maker (filter type) IIRC.  That's your most likely one if you are going through RCI.  There is also the Grand Luxxe Loft, which is a studio-type unit in tower 5 that has a two burner stove, microwave and a small fridge.  In any case, all is not lost for coffee as they have coffee service on every floor from 7:00 through 10:00 or 10:30, though you'd be stuck with those little coffee creamer tubs rather than real milk/half-and-half.  (Depending on what floor you're on, the coffee actually shows up somewhere between 6:00 and 6:45 for those of us that get up early.)


----------



## Eric B (Feb 17, 2019)

Also, when are you down there?  We're in Buganvilias for week 9 (3/2-9).


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 17, 2019)

Eric B said:


> A corner 2 BR would actually be what they call a Grand Luxxe Villa Master Suite; the studio side of that is called a Junior Villa and includes a microwave and a coffee maker.  What you get as a studio makes a difference because they have a number of different room configurations that could be that.  The Grand Luxxe Master Room is the studio side of a Grand Luxxe Master Suite and has a coffee maker (filter type) IIRC.  That's your most likely one if you are going through RCI.  There is also the Grand Luxxe Loft, which is a studio-type unit in tower 5 that has a two burner stove, microwave and a small fridge.  In any case, all is not lost for coffee as they have coffee service on every floor from 7:00 through 10:00 or 10:30, though you'd be stuck with those little coffee creamer tubs rather than real milk/half-and-half.  (Depending on what floor you're on, the coffee actually shows up somewhere between 6:00 and 6:45 for those of us that get up early.)



Thank you so much Eric B. Good to have a review of the 3 types of studio possibilities. We are going through II and we always turn down the presentation, so we are likely to be at the bottom of the pile. I do remember about the lobby coffee and it is certainly good in a pinch although not great coffee (although we are very happy to have it when we need it) and we usually bring our own. And I travel everywhere with my own "mini-moos" half-and-half.  Started doing it years ago as I detest coffee creamer. I buy them in a box of 192 "units" through Amazon for something like $10 and they last for months. Very handy.

We will be at the GL NV March 1-8. Too bad you won't be there! (I just had surgery so I am sure we won't get out of the property this trip.)


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 4, 2019)

zentraveler said:


> Can anyone familiar with the rooms at the GL NV answer a question about the studio units? Do they have a coffee maker and if so is it the kind using a coffee pod or some other kind? Similarly is there a mini-frig and/or microwave?



We are in a studio (regular studio not one of the corner ones) and there is a pod style coffee maker, a very small but usable frig and a couple of wine glasses. No microwave.


----------



## GW2 (Mar 5, 2019)

Our first time to Grand Luxxe NV.  Wife & I will be checking in Saturday 3/9/19.  We do not plan to attend a timeshare sales presentation.  We learned long ago how to say “no”.

Question:  Does our decision to not attend a sales presentation have any effect on the unit we will receive?  That is to say, will we be able to check in before any contact with sales people?  Or, will we be first directed to sales…and receive a less desirable unit as a result of declining the sales presentation?

Background:  This is a trade through II.  Our confirmation states that our unit is 2 BR MSUITE ($11 per day/per person resort fee).


----------



## Eric B (Mar 5, 2019)

That really depends.  Rooms are not assigned to exchangers completely beyond the control of the sales department until after you check in.  Rooms are also generally not ready until 5:00.  You might get a room assigned before the sales folks get to you if you check in after 5:00, but then you run the risk of them using up the better situated ones on sales prospects.

The good news, however, is that all the rooms are actually quite nice.  On an exchange in March to a 2BR, you're unlikely to get in one of the towers closer to the beach or in a unit with a spectacular view; @zentraveler did quite well, but was in a studio and a high status owner probably has a 1 BR suite for the week, leaving the well situated studio available.  That was part of the sales attendance incentive, of course.  I don't think you could get as good a location for a 2 BR even if you did attend (of course, getting the good room by saying you'll go, then canceling would cost you the $20 deposit, so should be avoided...).

Enjoy your week there!


----------



## Flasher42 (Mar 6, 2019)

In NV Are the 3bedroom units on the lower floors? We traded for one in Oct 2019.
No we will not be attending the presentation.
Not sure if we will need a three bedroom as some family may bailout. Has anyone ever bartered for a smaller unit on a higher floor? Any suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## Eric B (Mar 6, 2019)

Not on the first floor - the only 3 BR units are spa units, which are in tower 4 on floors 4-9 and loft units, which are in towers 3&4 on floor 3 and tower 5B on the 9th floor.
I would keep the 3 BR.  If it’s a spa you could wind up on the 9th floor in October.  The lofts are fabulous even when lower.  And the resort fee is the same as a 2 BR.


----------



## GW2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Eric B said:


> "Rooms are not assigned to exchangers completely beyond the control of the sales department until after you check in"


Not sure I understand your post.  Do I have to confront the sales people before I check in? ..or can I do that after check-in?


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 7, 2019)

GW2 said:


> Not sure I understand your post.  Do I have to confront the sales people before I check in? ..or can I do that after check-in?



It's sort of at the same time. You check in and they are right there, and you generally have to talk to them prior to getting the room number.

That comment about the $20 deposit is interesting... not something I ever would have thought of. My reflex to timeshare presentations is a hard no always, but I would have paid $20 to save the 20 minutes it took the Grand Mayan RM check in shark to take no for an answer.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 7, 2019)

GW2 said:


> Not sure I understand your post.  Do I have to confront the sales people before I check in? ..or can I do that after check-in?



Those aren’t TS sales people  - they are the people whose role is to convince you to go to a
presentation . They work for the sales side  . They have the room assignment power .

The front desk folks work for the hotel side .

My suggestions are :
1) if your staying at Grand Luxxe - read Eric B’s post on what unit sizes are in what buildings .
use this information to your advantage . YOU can control this process.

2) Be polite - this is their job . Confrontation generally gains  you nothing .
Some use honey / some use the “bad room” stick . Don’t let either work - if you have no interest in going to a (great) breakfast , a tour ,and 90+ minutes in the sales room under high pressure .

3) They may say - “ when would you like to do YOUR presentation - Tues or Weds ?”
as if it is a day at the spa .
 Always say something like   - I will think about it - and what is my room number. - and then do the chit chat politely for a bit & get your wrist band - room key  (this will likely get you a next day phone call follow up - so then  politely say no thank you - not this vacation ; maybe next time. )

4) Always accept the room given - without comment .
 There are no bad rooms* . If for some reason you do not like the room location , once you are in it - you can always go back & negotiate for a better location . If you choose this path - then get more for your time -  than “a better view” & 10% off room charges.

******
IMO - If you wish to learn how a really efficient , high pressure TS sales operation works , including exit package gauntlet hand offs - then sign up and go to a presentation .
LOL.

You will then realize that the room assignment process is a gatekeeper process that can be kept generally pleasant .

* - the only truly “bad room “ TUG Vidanta story I have read - is Pittle’s - next to the air conditioning compressor when the resort location was less than 50% full .

Enjoy your vacation


----------



## MoPops (Mar 7, 2019)

There are first floor rooms right next to the pick up point for the trams.  There will generally be people hanging around right next to your patio.  They put us there for one night.  If you get a first floor room, at least try to get it away from the entryways.  There are two in each GL building in RM one for guests and one for staff.  Just my 2 cents. We arrived late all other rooms were full. (We were told) We moved next day to 3rd floor (of three) and were much happier.  I enjoy sitting outside early in the morning and after dinner.


----------



## jssquared (Mar 7, 2019)

I guess the process of room assignments is a bit different fr owners vs exchangers.  For owners, you are assigned your room several days in advance of your stay.  The assignment is based, at least I am told, on your level of investment in the company.  I have heretofore, been successful in getting room assignments both for myself and also renters that are staying through my contract.  I would imagine that rooms are allotted to the exchange programs and then are controlled by sales.  For owners, I do not believe it is the sales team that handles the assignments.  RM is a bit interesting as the buildings are only three stories, virtually all without views of the ocean (there are a couple third floor units where you can see some blue water.  The four bedroom residences are all ground floor (which makes no sense).  I can see MoPops point.  Ground floor at the end of the building can be quite loud.  We have been ground floor in the middle of the buildings and they are actually not too bad as you feel like you are living in the jungle.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 7, 2019)

GW2 said:


> Our first time to Grand Luxxe NV.  Wife & I will be checking in Saturday 3/9/19.  We do not plan to attend a timeshare sales presentation.  We learned long ago how to say “no”.
> 
> Question:  Does our decision to not attend a sales presentation have any effect on the unit we will receive?  That is to say, will we be able to check in before any contact with sales people?  Or, will we be first directed to sales…and receive a less desirable unit as a result of declining the sales presentation?
> 
> Background:  This is a trade through II.  Our confirmation states that our unit is 2 BR MSUITE ($11 per day/per person resort fee).



Sorry late to the game on this reply. When we went last November (2018) we had been assigned a 2 BR suite (no longer remember what particular designation but also $11/pp) through II, turned down the presentation offer (which, amazingly, was not difficult) and were assigned a beautiful 2 BR suite with one of the "extra fancy" studios attached to it. Seemed like a fluke in so many ways I can't begin to explain it. We were in Tower II on the 2nd floor; great views of water and foliage. We left generous tips for the housekeepers all week we are are 2 neat people); it was lovely and we loved it.

This trip March 1-8, 2019 we finally decided to go to the presentation on March 2 and I posted a separate post, as factually as I could make it, with a clear title. Lots more info in responses there. Our deposit fee was $50 and they gave it back to us before breakfast even started. (And the prelude to breakfast was meeting at Santuario and getting coffee and assigned to a sales agent, then taken to breakfast.)

Eric B. has posted a lot of fabulous room info and I agree with T-Dot-Traveller in her post; you will not be able to get into a room without going through at least one layer of sales person (we always get two). But we are always polite (this really is their job and it is my strong contention that they are on strict quotas like any sales person hence the aggressive selling, and the Vidanta jobs are in high demand), clear and unapologetic. Vidanta could make it a condition of trading into the property but they don't; it is optional and firmly and politely demurring has been our best strategy. If it is your first visit to this property you may get hit hard for this.


----------



## calberry (Mar 7, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> That comment about the $20 deposit is interesting... not something I ever would have thought of. My reflex to timeshare presentations is a hard no always, but I would have paid $20 to save the 20 minutes it took the Grand Mayan RM check in shark to take no for an answer.



Hmmm, I would like to learn more about that.  I'd happily forego a $20 deposit by saying yes to the presentation, and then not going!


----------



## Pathways (Mar 7, 2019)

calberry said:


> Hmmm, I would like to learn more about that.  I'd happily forego a $20 deposit by saying yes to the presentation, and then not going!



I just gave them the $20, set the appointment as far out as I could, then 2-3 days later went up to the same rep at her stand in the PM, told her my wife was refusing to go, and got my $20 back.  Took about 15 minutes.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 7, 2019)

Pathways said:


> I just gave them the $20, set the appointment as far out as I could, then 2-3 days later went up to the same rep at her stand in the PM, told her my wife was refusing to go, and got my $20 back.  Took about 15 minutes.



It was $50 this week at GL NV but I happy to know the strategy (and in this case it would have been true!). $50 would be a bargain to avoid the aggravation. My husband's idea was to tell them at check-in that yes, we are married, just not to each other .


----------



## GW2 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks for all the great tips on this thread everyone. Heading to GL NV tomorrow.


----------



## HenryT (Mar 10, 2019)

I am having a family reunion at the Grand Luxxe in Nuevo Vallarta this summer (I have 5 units which I acquired through II and RCI). I created the attached table to provide information on the different unit types for my relatives in case they wanted to request a specific unit type and/or floor. Note that I did not include any studio or 1 bedroom units as all my units have 2, 3, and 4 bedrooms:


 

Others may find it useful. Let me know if you find any errors so I can update my spreadsheet.


----------



## GW2 (Mar 10, 2019)

Henry, 
There are 5 towers now. I'm in tower 5 this week, a 2 BR "MSUITE".


----------



## Eric B (Mar 10, 2019)

Tower 5B has 2&3 BR lofts on the 9th floor, suites and villas on the lower floors.


----------



## HenryT (Mar 10, 2019)

Eric B said:


> Tower 5B has 2&3 BR lofts on the 9th floor, suites and villas on the lower floors.


Thanks Eric and GW. I will make these updates and wait to see if there are others before uploading a new chart.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 10, 2019)

HenryT said:


> I am having a family reunion at the Grand Luxxe in Nuevo Vallarta this summer (I have 5 units which I acquired through II and RCI). I created the attached table to provide information on the different unit types for my relatives in case they wanted to request a specific unit type and/or floor. Note that I did not include any studio or 1 bedroom units as all my units have 2, 3, and 4 bedrooms:View attachment 10775
> 
> Others may find it useful. Let me know if you find any errors so I can update my spreadsheet.



Very interesting HenryT. Curious about where you found information like this....or did you compile it?


----------



## HenryT (Mar 10, 2019)

zentraveler said:


> Very interesting HenryT. Curious about where you found information like this....or did you compile it?


I compiled it from various sources including google searches, the Vidanta website and www.aimfair.com.


----------



## HenryT (Mar 10, 2019)

HenryT said:


> Thanks Eric and GW. I will make these updates and wait to see if there are others before uploading a new chart.


I updated my original post with the changes provided so far.


----------



## GW2 (Mar 10, 2019)

pittle said:


> ... We tend to take a taxi to Mega in Bucerias, but will check out the new LaComer (just across the street) on our next visit.  I personally think it will be more like Mega was before it was bought out by Soriana.  These are like any giant supermarket in the US with great deli and plentiful supplies.  We buy things for breakfast, lunch and beverages to have in our unit.


Following up on your post...

Today we followed the previously suggested Vindanta "escape route" (shuttle to Grand Mayan, then walking on beach past the Sea Garden) to check out the marina area. From there we took the ATM Riu bus (14 pesos/person) to Mega Soriano. Total time to Mega was about an hour from the time we left our room. You cannot see the Mega from the bus because of the highway overpass. Tell the bus driver and he will stop and let you off about 2 blocks away. The new store "la Comer" (across the street from Mega on same side of the highway) is as large as, if not larger than, Mega. The la Comer produce, meats, hot deli, bakery items are all beautiful and reasonably priced. So we purchased all our "stuff" at la Comer and caught a la Comer taxi waiting at the front door back to the Vindanta check-in area (200 pesos...$10±)…and from there a quick shuttle ride to our unit in Tower 5.


----------



## pittle (Mar 10, 2019)

La Comer just opened in November.  It is basically what Mega was before Soriano bought most of the Mrga stores.  I always liked the Mega better when it was owned by Commercial. So the new one would be my preference.  Glad to hear that it is nice.


----------



## Flasher42 (Mar 11, 2019)

I have this unit reserved in October any idea which building and floor we may get?


----------



## Eric B (Mar 11, 2019)

No oven, no washer/dryer & 3 BR means it’s a spa unit.  If it’s in NV, it’s in tower 4 floor 4-9.  Likely fairly high since October is a low month.  Our favorite concierge, Gricelda, is usually in that tower on 8 or 9.

If it’s RM, it’s in tower 3.


----------



## Flasher42 (Mar 12, 2019)

It’s in NV.  Reservation says 3 whirlpool tubs. When I check Vidanta.com the spa unit says 2 jacuzzi tubs. Does whirlpool = jacuzzi? Would this be a presidential suite ? Any way to confirm what I’m getting?
Any idea which is better?
Thank you.


----------



## Flasher42 (Jul 11, 2019)

I contacted the resort, here is their response
Thank you for your email and for choosing a Vidanta Resort destination through your exchange company for your next amazing vacation. Please be advised that according to our records your reservation is confirmed at the Grand Luxxe Presidential.

This unit features three bedrooms with two king-size beds and two double beds, three and a half baths with three Jacuzzi tubs, a private terrace with two plunge pools, two gourmet kitchens, two living rooms with sleeper sofas, two dining rooms.

Kindly bear in mind that all units are subject to availability and will be assigned at the time of check-in. Therefore, we will not know which room will be assigned to you.

Wishing you a wonderful vacation and looking forward to seeing you soon!

After receiving this some of our vacationers might possibly cancel. Anyone ever barter for a better smaller unit?


----------



## pittle (Jul 11, 2019)

I do not think there is a better smaller unit.   Most of us would be absolutely delighted with that unit!   We own a regular 2-bedroom Grand Luxxe and love it, but this one sounds amazing!


----------



## Eric B (Jul 11, 2019)

The Presidential ones are all in Punta, the building closest to the beach. The 3 BR ones there are lock offs with a full kitchen on both the 1 & 2 BR sides, though it’s a bit smaller on the 1 BR side.  Not as nice as the lofts, but in a great location.

Since it’s a lock off, if enough folks drop out you could always post the 1 BR half as an availability on TUG in the sightings/distress forum or something like that (that one is members only).  Whether you can rent the week depends on the rules for whatever exchange you got it through, assuming it’s an exchange.  Vidanta would set up separate accounts for separate groups in the same suite and would key it however you ask them to.


----------



## Flasher42 (Aug 25, 2019)

We are heading to GL Nuevo Vallarta in October and wondering how much construction is going on?  I think we will be in the Punta building, is their a building we should stay away from?
Any information on the food coupons would be awesome too.
Thanks


----------



## Flasher42 (Sep 2, 2019)

So it’s confirmed family is bailing on Mexico Oct11 check in to the GL Nuevo Vallarta. So we only need a two bedroom unit.  We are confirmed into a 3bedroom probably in Punta building most likely a lock off.(see below)
Has anyone given back a lock off portion of unit upon arrival(once you know the floor plan) for benefits ex: free dinner/ massages so Vidanta May upgrade someone else say from GM or GB?
Or possibly meeting vacationers that want to transfer in?
I’m reluctant to contact the resort before arrival as I don’t want to be moved to a different building?


Response from Vidanta,
Thank you for your email and for choosing a Vidanta Resort destination through your exchange company for your next amazing vacation. Please be advised that according to our records your reservation is confirmed at the Grand Luxxe Presidential.

This unit features three bedrooms with two king-size beds and two double beds, three and a half baths with three Jacuzzi tubs, a private terrace with two plunge pools, two gourmet kitchens, two living rooms with sleeper sofas, two dining rooms.

Kindly bear in mind that all units are subject to availability and will be assigned at the time of check-in. Therefore, we will not know which room will be assigned to you.

Wishing you a wonderful vacation and looking forward to seeing you soon!


----------



## Eric B (Sep 2, 2019)

I've never heard of anyone giving up part of a lock off to Vidanta in exchange for anything.  It would be hard for me to see them offering anything for that in October because they generally have a lot of empty rooms available then.  If it were me, I'd probably offer it as a last minute rental in that forum or see if anyone else would want to use it for part of the resort fee.


----------



## pittle (Sep 2, 2019)

Like Eric, I have never heard of anyone getting anything for downsizing.  I would be really surprised if that happened - especially for an exchanger. 

Just enjoy your awesome space and know that you have learned a valuable lesson about having guests come with you. Even with family, if I am getting a space larger than my usual one, I ask them to anti up the additional expense. We do not mind sharing, but if they do not pay something, then it is not big deal to them not to go.  Another option is find friends who might have the time to join you on vacation.


----------

